

EU vote to 'ban on all forms of pornography' - to 'eliminate gender stereotypes' - stfu
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/9917189/MEPs-to-vote-on-EU-ban-on-all-forms-of-pornography.html

======
Millennium
With apologies to Arthur C. Clarke, any sufficiently left-wing policy is
indistinguishable from a right-wing policy. The reverse is also true.

